# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ثبت نام ترمیم معدل

## mahdi77

سلام بچه ها
کسی میدونه زمان ثبت نام برا ترمیم کی هست؟
اخه شنیدم که ثبت نام میکنن,یا شایعه بوده؟این ریاضیو باید ترمیم کنم: |
مرسی از راهنماییتون

----------

